# Artin HO Slot Cars $4.00 each



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm not selling them.

I have been seeing auctions for Artin HO Slot Cars on ebay recently selling for between $10 and $30 each. I called Artin and asked about them, and they sell them by mail through their NY office for $4 each plus only $1.95 shipping for your whole order. Get this if you spend more than $20 they ship for for free. Same for 1/43rd cars. Here is a link to the site. As far as I can see you can't order from the site but you can get a phone number to call and ask for an order sheet.

http://www.artin.com.hk/Html/index.asp


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I've been looking more and more into the Artin 1/43 scale slots.....I've got a pair of Viper's already in that scale.....and the stuff is cheap to obtain.......

I saw a Fast and Furious Artin 1/43 scale set while I was on the road a few days ago....the cars even had undercar lights...like neon..... :thumbsup:


----------



## twincam442 (Feb 11, 2006)

You can order 1/43 Aritn Cars as well as 1/32 cars on line from this site for great prices. I've gotten about 20 1/43 cars and a dozen 1/32 cars from here:

slotcardeals.com


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

check out www.homeracingworld.com in the 1/43 message forum we have alot of customizing going on.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

especially if you like nascr we are adapting wind racers bodies from dollar general for 1.50 to the artin 1/43 chassis for a fleet of nascar racers. some of the guys also make dirt late model bodies, dirt modifieds, and are also taking artin bodies and making modifieds. just look through some of the old post.


----------

